# Miss Melody Unveiled



## Brandi* (Mar 13, 2008)

Since it has been so warm here I decided to go ahead and take a shot at clipping for the first time today




Melody was a PERFECT young lady for the clipping and she even rested her head in my lap and fell asleep. I thought she was going to fall over at one point OH! Anyways, she's certainly not ready to enter the show ring but I thought it turned out pretty good for my first time



I need to smooth it out some but over all it was a good experience for both of us



The under side of her neck looks weird because thats where they shaved her down to the skin for her tests and IV fluids. If you have any tips or suggestions PLEASE send them my way because I literally have no idea how to clip lol OH!

After I got done clipping and grooming her, I let her go this is what she did



She actually did it twice just to show me what she really thinks of the whole "getting dolled up" idea




















After she messed herself all up she really let loose and had a good time with me



I am so happy she is doing better



She is really one of a kind


----------



## maplegum (Mar 13, 2008)

She really is beautiful..!





You have done a great job clipping! Well done!

It's so good to see her playing again.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh my goodness she's a pretty girl.



Look at that tail!!











Leia


----------



## Sixstardanes (Mar 13, 2008)

Love her eyes!

She's a doll


----------



## Devon (Mar 13, 2008)

I just love her


----------



## PaintNminis (Mar 14, 2008)

She looks Very Pretty





Glad to hear and see she is Doing Better


----------



## love_casper (Mar 14, 2008)

OH MY GOODNESS! There's that pretty girl!

Great to see her feeling well again. Those last two headshots took my breath away!


----------



## Lena1 (Mar 14, 2008)

She is just exquisite Brandi. We all love her here at our house, the kids hang out for your pic posts.

So please keep them coming.

So glad shes feeling better.


----------



## Jill (Mar 14, 2008)

She is beautiful!!! I love her pretty head



She's one you can tell is a she just from her face


----------



## Alex (Mar 14, 2008)

She is adorable!!!


----------



## Rebecca (Mar 14, 2008)

She's beautiful!



So glad that she's doing better, I love pictures of Melody feeling good, looks like she likes to put on a show!





~Rebecca


----------



## Basketmiss (Mar 14, 2008)

Melody looks good.. She is such a pretty girl..

It is amazing to me how they look like babies in their fuzzies, then clip them and they look grown up!!


----------



## twister (Mar 14, 2008)

I love Miss Melody



She is so pretty, I have a partiality to silver dapple anyway and Miss Melody is certainly a pretty one under all that hair. Glad to see she is feeling better, keep posting





Yvonne


----------



## CrescentMinis (Mar 14, 2008)

Oooooh so much fun to unwrap! What a beautiful head shot. Melody is a lovely little lady and you did a nice job!


----------



## SWA (Mar 14, 2008)

Awe, she's such a pretty girl!


----------



## Brandi* (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I was really excited to clip her even if it was just a little bit



Does anyone have any suggestions for making her forelock a little less "wacko"



? It's out of control OH!


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Mar 14, 2008)

YEH! its great to see her back to her spunky self, I think you did a good job clipping.

Very pretty girl you have


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 14, 2008)

I agree with everyone else.........she's cute, pretty, beautiful, adorable, etc....and I love her too.


----------



## Loess Hills (Mar 14, 2008)

Melody *IS* a beautiful little mare! Some wonderful expressive pictures of her......especially the head and eye shots.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Mar 14, 2008)

Look at those dapples! She's going to be gorgeous when she's fully clipped, but she still looks pretty glamorous in her fur coat.


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Mar 14, 2008)

Send me an e-mail and i'll send you the step by step clipping instruction pictures that I have saved from a friend who posted them on here last year =)

I love seeing Melody bouncing around again!


----------



## Leeana (Mar 14, 2008)

She is beautiful






I really really like her! Your here in Ohio arent you? She has the most beautiful head!


----------



## Brandi* (Mar 14, 2008)

Ah thanks



I am actually in California



Leeana said:


> She is beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sue S (Mar 15, 2008)

She is so cute, so glad she is feeling better, looks like she don't like being pretty, you mighm boy on your hands, LOL


----------



## Jessica_06 (Mar 15, 2008)

She's looking great! And looks very happy now


----------



## Magic (Mar 15, 2008)

It's wonderful to see Melody feeling so good!



Looks like you did a great job clipping, it's super for a first time!!



She's a gorgeous girl, thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Brandi* (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks Everyone!!!!! Every time I go out to see her I feel like I have a new horse



Before I clipped her she just looked like a cute little pony but now she actually looks like a little horse



She does seem to be feeling REALLY good and that makes me SO stinkin' happy






I went from not knowing if she was going to make it to having her romping around in her pasture again. Life couldn't be better right now


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 15, 2008)

It's wonderful to see her so happy and healthy after her recent scare. She's just beautiful!


----------



## Miniequine (Mar 16, 2008)

She is so cute. I'm glad she is better!

~Sandy


----------



## Bluerocket (Mar 19, 2008)

She is beautiful -- don't worry about the hair that was clipped earlier -- it will all even out in color eventually. Especially with your next clip (after it has grown in a bit from this one). When you do the body clip the body will be a different color than her head/neck because you clipped this early -- again it will all even out eventually.

She is very very beautiful.

JJay


----------



## albahurst (Mar 19, 2008)

So glad your Melody is feeling well and you are having a great time with her



She is really beautiful!

Peggy


----------



## ShaunaL (Mar 19, 2008)

Brandi, she is looking really good! You are doing a great job with her. I saw people saying they were glad she was better so I looked up the thread about her being sick - how scary!! I'm so happy she came through it....

Do you mind if I use a couple of those beautiful pictures for my website on her mama's page? With proper photo credit of course. I'd like to show what pretty babies Molly has  Molly is being bred to a son of Little King's White Russian right now - I can't wait to see what they have!

Shauna


----------



## Brandi* (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Shauna!

Yeah we had quite the scare a few weeks ago! But she seems really good now! I hope she stays that way



You are welcome to use whatever pictures you like. I have posted many pictures here so if you do a search you will find many more to choose from



Hope all is well







ShaunaL said:


> Brandi, she is looking really good! You are doing a great job with her. I saw people saying they were glad she was better so I looked up the thread about her being sick - how scary!! I'm so happy she came through it....
> 
> Do you mind if I use a couple of those beautiful pictures for my website on her mama's page? With proper photo credit of course. I'd like to show what pretty babies Molly has  Molly is being bred to a son of Little King's White Russian right now - I can't wait to see what they have!
> 
> Shauna


----------

